
Ask HN: Those who make 500+/month, how did you come up with the idea? - akudha
There was a thread few days ago, asking to show and tell about their projects making 500 or more per month. Inspired by that, can you specifically talk about your process of coming up with ideas? Especially if they aren&#x27;t your own.
======
seanwilson
I work on things that save me time and make me more productive when working on
other projects. For example, after I was doing a lot of web development work,
I created [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/) because I
couldn't find any good tools that would test whole websites for various SEO,
speed and security problems.

------
Jack000
Google keyword planner - great way to ensure there's decent search traffic,
which is a reasonable proxy for customer interest.

